# How do you apply your Ren-Wax? Buffer, Cloth or Other!



## philb (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just setup my buffer wheels and have a spare, thats supposed to be for the carnuba. Seen as I usually apply Ren after my CA finishes on the lathe, Im think that the spare soft buffer could be a Ren buffer?

Anyone tried this with any success or failure!!  Or is the good old cloth the best route?

Any suggestions or discussion welcome!!

PHIL


----------



## txbob (Nov 9, 2010)

I put on a light coat of wax with my bare fingertip, let it dry a few minutes, then buff lightly by hand with a terry cloth towel or an old t-shirt. I'd worry that a power buffer would remove too much of the wax.
txbob


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Using the buffing wheel on renwax will just take any that you apply right back off . A soft cloth by hand is all that is required .


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 9, 2010)

We apply ours on the lathe after the blank has been polished with Novus.  With a soft cloth we will apply it to the blank at the slowest speed.  You will see the blank dull as it is applied.  We then let is spin until the wax is dry and use a soft cloth to buff the pen until it is brought to a brilliant shine.


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2010)

I apply Ren Wax while still spinning on the lathe. I use my finger to apply it. After I'd guess 30 seconds I shut the lathe off and wipe the wax off "length wise" with a micro-fiber towel. Good Luck..


----------



## broitblat (Nov 10, 2010)

This isn't much different from what others are saying, but I usually apply the ren wax with a paper towel with the lathe stopped.  After a few minutes drying time, I turn on the lathe and lightly wipe with a clean cloth to remove the excess.

  -Barry


----------



## tool-man (Nov 12, 2010)

+1 for what txbob does.  

I have also left a tiny piece of cotton t-shirt in the Renwax can.  After a few days it becomes saturated with wax and makes an excellent applicator.  I can wax several pens just with the wax that has made its way to the piece of cotton.  A little goes a long way.

I should add that I am only using Renwax as a very light finishing wax.  Perhaps it adds a little gloss and I think protects against finger print oils.




txbob said:


> I put on a light coat of wax with my bare fingertip, let it dry a few minutes, then buff lightly by hand with a terry cloth towel or an old t-shirt. I'd worry that a power buffer would remove too much of the wax.
> txbob


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 12, 2010)

*off topic*



tool-man said:


> +1 for what txbob does.
> 
> I have also left a tiny piece of cotton t-shirt in the Renwax can. After a few days it becomes saturated with wax and makes an excellent applicator. I can wax several pens just with the wax that has made its way to the piece of cotton. A little goes a long way.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Andy. This is off topic but you folks seem to have pretty well answered the questiion.

I'm going to be in Hagerstown for Thanksgiving. My eldest daughter is a school marm (actually a high school principal) in the Washington County Schools and lives on the western side of I81. Don't know how long I'll be there though might have to go there and back in the same day.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 13, 2010)

I put it on with my finger and wipe it off right away with a soft cloth.


----------



## moke (Nov 13, 2010)

*Ren Wax*



rherrell said:


> I put it on with my finger and wipe it off right away with a soft cloth.


 
+1... except I use an old wool buffing pad off a 7" buffer 
Moke


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 13, 2010)

Moke wouldn't the wool be ruffer than cotton?  I honestly don't know which is why I am asking.

How about a chamois cloth, does anyone use those?


----------

